# Received this from a Friend in Ohio...



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

I couldn't open the links


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know. I emailed the person who sent it to me. I'm hoping she can tell me why they will not open. Her rescuse is full right now and can't help. She asked me to spread the word, but I can't!.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Kimm...I think the first golden was adopted. I am hoping she is the same senior girl that is the Ohio Senior Thread in the Rescue Section.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldencontriever3 said:


> Kimm...I think the first golden was adopted. I am hoping she is the same senior girl that is the Ohio Senior Thread in the Rescue Section.


I was hoping so. I'm still waiting to hear from the person who sent this to me. They are an all breed rescue, but they are full.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

The links seem to go to the e-mails instead of linking to the petfinder or other info.
good luck finding out what is wrong Kimm. Let me know if I can help.


----------

